# I Love Trail Rides



## Jadieee (May 22, 2008)

I love the trails..


in a paddock is so boring the same veiw all the time...


i love to get out on the tracks and just go, but gotta dodge those trees...


----------



## Abby (Nov 26, 2007)

I love just picking my way through trees. My mom gets all nervous and thinks we will get lost because we're not following a trail so she carries a compass, which is always good but she stops every ten feet to check it.


----------



## Bitless (Jan 11, 2008)

Hahaha watch those trees alright......and especially black berry bush :shock: ouch.

There is this very very steep thin track running up this hill i used to ride up. You come off this little strech of beach and go into this section of bush. 
But at the beggining of the trail before the bush, is the steep hill track which has black berry bush all along the sides.
And because its so steep all you can do is lean forward and hold the hell on while the horse runs up :lol: But my silly boy used to only make enough room for him, haha, so i usually got scraped into branches or scratched by the blackberry bushes on the way up :roll: 

But my god what and awsom trail it is, so scary going back down it too :shock:


----------



## PaintHorseMares (Apr 19, 2008)

Ouch! Our mares love to trail blaze, too..they're great at picking a path, although they will pick ones between trees that are wide enough for them, but not my legs. Ouch (again)!


----------



## Callie's Mom (May 18, 2008)

trail riding is the best! I like to brush up on skills in the arena but getting out in creation where it is at. Where I board my horse we are right near major trail systems that are hundreds of miles long and go around a huge lake which is so great -sigh... 

Oh! but watch out for poison oak!!


----------



## Bitless (Jan 11, 2008)

Pic of my 2 on a beach ride, was riding Boo, and leading Foxy  
lol was like a 5 hour ride, awsom one too.


----------



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

We call trees "knee knockers" Hubby likes to find the deer trails that are wide enough for a deer but not for a horse and rider unless you ride with your knees up to your chin :lol: 
Thats all we do is trail ride so I have nothing to compare as far as arena. I know I love it  
Does anyone else ride along yelling "shoo deer shoo snakes!"?


----------



## PaintHorseMares (Apr 19, 2008)

Our mares aren't really bothered much by snakes and deer...the rare, but occasional jogger with the reflective safety vest, though...definitely something to keep your eye on!

BTW...our mares get bored in the ring/arena, so we just 'sneak in' ring type 'practice' out on the trail.

I would love to try riding on a beach (or even a nicely banked river) to get our mares more water experience. Unfortunately, all we have close by are steep banked, rocky creeks.


----------

